# sagem fast 2804 stc



## M Bassiouny (Jul 23, 2013)

i need to change firmware for this router don't know how and which firmware is the best for this router where i can download it????????????


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Have you checked the manufacturer's website to see if there is a new firmware upgrade available? You can also log into the router by going to *192.168.1.1*. Both the username and password by default is *admin*. The firmware or upgrade page would be under Advanced Settings or Management.


----------

